# North dakota



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Any word on Q from ND retreiver club?


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

NDRC OPEN: fog delay, finally got started @ 9:15. 
Triple with 2 retired: long retired @ 350 over the top of the flyer shot 1st, right retired @ 250 thrown towards a corner of water shot 2nd, flyer @ 125 shot 3rd. Flyer gunners are seated as the long bird is shot, hidden behind a mound. You need to go under the arc of the flyer for the long bird.

DONE FOR THE DAY @ 7.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Someone not at the trial asked me for a picture. This was taken a little right of line, so the long bird and flyer are actually a little tighter than it looks like from this angle. I couldn't get all the flyer gunners in the photo.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates from North Dakota? Thank you.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open callbacks to 2nd:
8 9 11 14 18 21 29 31 34 36 41 43 46 
50 52 54 56 57 58 61 66 68 71 72 75 77 80
Unofficial 
Derby has started 2nd 
Am is halfway done 
It is raining and will probably continue to rain


----------



## bcarey (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the updates Sylvia


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Derby Results

1st-#8-Pulp-mike molthan H-Farmer
2nd-#15-Hunter-Steve Gossage-H-Steve Blythe
3rd-#3-Raisin-O/H-Tim Kennedy
4th-#11-Ruby-Hugh Gilmore-H-Jimmie Darnell

RJ-#20-Ruff-O-Duane Schuur-H-Blythe
Jams
2-Knight-O-Joel Enochs-H-Tim Springer
7-Rebel-O-Thomas/Lynn Lane-H-Springer
12-Boom-Rosslyn Wilson -H-Springer
16-Draft-O/H-Darrell Frisbie
17-DC-O-Roger Weller-H-Springer
18-Ellie-O/H-Greg Anderson

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Am callbacks to the 3rd

2 4 7 8 9 12 15 19 20 21 25 27 28 29 32 34 42 44 47 48 50 51


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Open and Amateur? Thank you.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open 4th:
11 14 18 31 50 58 68 75 80
May be missing one -
1st Steve Yozamp & Lucky
2nd & 3rd Ty Rorem - do not know dogs
4th Farmer & Dottie 
RJ Farmer & Gracie 
All I Know

Am 4th:
9 20 21 25 27 32 44 47 
1st Canaille & Lee Jolley qualifies for 2015 National
and gives her 100 AA Points ! Congratulations
2nd Mildred & Bernie Carey 3 
3rd Gracie & Sylvia McClure
4th Finn & Bob Swenson
RJ Tiger & Terry Rotschafer
Jams Teek & Milton McClure Winnie & BC 3
Joe & Rick Van Bergen Arrow & Richard Horn
Congratulations to all ! A big Thanks to the North Dakota RC
For all your hard work and to the judges for giving up your weekend.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Yay, Gracie!!!


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Lee. What an amazing accomplishment to get 100+ All Age points!!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Mistake on EE... Open has 1st -3rd then Jams.... Forgot 4th...


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice Job, BC lll, 
with Mildred and Winnie


----------

